# Beginner Need Advise On Choosing Right Bit



## bigjon216 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok Like I Stated From My Preivous Thread Routers Are New For Me Right . Well Here My Issue Its Time To Square Up & Trim My Boards ((I Have Slight 1/16 More Or Less Over Hang On 2 Boards)) I Need to Make Everything Flush wood I;am Using Red Oak Hardwood ¾ I’ve Seen Routers Vs Circular Saws Trimming & Makinf Flush Cuts And I Believe Id Choose Router To Do Flush Trimming So Can Someone Help Guide Me In Right Steps & Bit To Use For My Project Thank You…


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Get a flush trim bit , MLCS, Rockler, Oak Park. Don't go cheap. For the cost of that one bit, plus a little more, you can get a starter set of bits. Some say that that is a waste of money but think if you are just starting out it's a good way to go. Just be sure that it includes a round over, chamfer and of course your trim bit.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

flushing boards on what? I use a belt or random orbit sander....


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Although I, too, think a flush-trim bit is what you need, your description of the problem can be interpreted in a couple of ways. If you can post pictures of what you are doing, it would be helpful to make sure we are suggesting the correct bit and procedure.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm reading he has 1/6 too much on some boards compared to others. Don't know if that's length or width.
You could use a normal straight bit combined with an offset fence to trim that excess off the width. If it's the length that needs trimming, you'd need some kind of coping sled to keep the wood running straight across the bit.
A disk or belt sander might do the end trimming also.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Flush trim*



bigjon216 said:


> Ok Like I Stated From My Preivous Thread Routers Are New For Me Right . Well Here My Issue Its Time To Square Up & Trim My Boards ((I Have Slight 1/16 More Or Less Over Hang On 2 Boards)) I Need to Make Everything Flush wood I;am Using Red Oak Hardwood ¾ I’ve Seen Routers Vs Circular Saws Trimming & Makinf Flush Cuts And I Believe Id Choose Router To Do Flush Trimming So Can Someone Help Guide Me In Right Steps & Bit To Use For My Project Thank You…


Two boards? How about grabbing a sharp block plane and getting it done in the time it would take to put a bit in your router. If you have a big PILE of boards different story.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren



=====


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

OP hasn't been back so we still don't know if it's the length or the width he's concerned with


----------



## Perry Vavra (Dec 16, 2009)

Just a word of advise is if you are trimming across the grain to make boards flush, then you need to back up the cut with some scrap of the same thickness. If not, when you reach the end of your cut, you WILL get tear out.


----------



## Sendranath (Sep 28, 2010)

Perry Vavra said:


> Just a word of advise is if you are trimming across the grain to make boards flush, then you need to back up the cut with some scrap of the same thickness. If not, when you reach the end of your cut, you WILL get tear out.


My thoughts exactly, but it sounds like he may be gluing sets of two long boards together. He has some that came out flush and some that aren't. Too, bad we don't have more information about this project. It seems like there's probably a simple solution.


----------



## Sendranath (Sep 28, 2010)

*Is he jointing?*

You know, looking at this again I think maybe this guy is trying to get his boards flat. I think he wants to a router for jointing the boards. I know this can be done with a good router table. Anyone have any advice in that direction? (Maybe I should start my own thread...)


----------

